# 4 sets of 1963 Schwinn Stingray



## vastingray (Nov 23, 2018)

Here are 4 sets of 63 Stingray May - August   Happy Holidays everyone if your into the old stingrays check us out on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Nov 23, 2018)

No offense intended but.......JESUS.......


----------



## nick tures (Dec 17, 2018)

how much ?


----------



## Overhauler (Dec 18, 2018)

Impressive lineup !!!!


----------

